# 72 Things You Should Get Rid Of



## Lara (Jan 3, 2022)

What have you gotten rid of?
What can you add to the list?


Packages of takeout utensils.
Takeout condiments.
Takeout menus.
Packages of flower food.
Twisty ties.
Bread clips.
Extra plastic bags.
Overflowing paper bags.
Plastic cups from fast food restauraunts.
Promotional magnets.
Promotional cups.
Magazines.
Expired beauty supplies.
Beauty supplies that have been open too long.
Cleaning products you never use.
Cleaning products you hate the smell of.
Candles you don’t use (new or partially used).
Excess vases.
Extra serving platters.
Chipped dishes.
Chipped mugs.
Scraps of wrapping paper.
Ribbon you don’t like.
Boots you haven’t worn all season.
That scratchy wool scarf.
Gloves with no match.
Socks with no match.
Duplicate kitchen tools.
Air mattresses you didn’t use even when you had a houseful of guests.
Scribbled-in coloring books your kids won’t ever use.
Toys with missing pieces.
Broken toys.
Participation trophies and medals.
Permanently stained clothing.
Slippers you never reach for.
Seasonal decor you never put out.
Art you’ve taken off your wall that’s hanging out in the garage.
Paint samples.
Old curtain rods.
Baby gear in the attic.
Hand-me-downs that went unworn.
Used birthday decor.
Excess blank notebooks or journals.
Supplies from hobbies you haven’t done in years.
Old sports equipment.
Organizing supplies that are only taking up space, empty.
Excess pencils and pens.
Broken crayons, dry markers, and colored pencil nubs that your kids never use.
Excess towels.
Excess sheets.
Excess reusable grocery bags.
Excess or broken luggage.
Shoes you haven’t worn in a year or more.
Coats you haven’t worn all season.
Formalwear you longer fit.
Items you meant to return that are past their return date.
Overdue library books (return them!).
Hair care tools you never use.
Old nail polish.
Hair accessories you never use.
Jewelry you never reach for.
Sentimental items or gifts you feel guilty getting rid of. (Take a picture.)
“Painting clothes.”
Pajamas you aren’t comfortable in.
Excess workout clothes.
Excess clothes hangers.
Handbags, purses, totes, backpacks, wallets, sunglasses cases, etc. you aren’t using.
Office supplies you never use.
That broken printer you’re sure you can fix that you already have a replacement for.
Furniture you’re storing in the garage “just in case.”
Cookware you never use.
Knives you never use (yes, even if they’re part of a set).


----------



## Lara (Jan 3, 2022)

I would add to the list...

Storage from grown children

It's been said that "You're never retired until your children's storage is out of the attic"


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2022)

Well I think the list is just common sense..well at least for me. I would never keep broken or chipped things... nor accumulate old magazines or newspapers.. or anything no longer fit for purpose...

HoweverI do have a lidded storage box in the loft, which contains stuff belonging to my daughter until she left home at 23...I can't bring myself to get rid of it.. Sporting and Educational certificates, medals for sporting activities,  newspaper articles about her achievements , music she wrote.. and played in her band as a teen.. first tooth, first dress, first shoes...  etc, etc.. she tells me to throw it all away because she doesn't want any of it but I just can't do it


----------



## Don M. (Jan 3, 2022)

Lara said:


> I would add to the list...
> Storage from grown children
> It's been said that "You're never retired until your children's storage is out of the attic"



I hear ya!  One of our Granddaughters and Husband are renovating a nice old house, and a big corner of our basement is filled with their "stuff".  I just hope they reclaim all this stuff when they get done.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2022)

I feel pretty confident in what I am living with these days ....   Thanks  for that list  Lara!   

  .....   very little excess of anything now.    
 That problem was taken care of    after purging  when I moved 4 years ago to my _small_ apartment.  

And gotta tell you,  it feels good!


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 3, 2022)

Did just this very thing on New Year's Day.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 3, 2022)

Too much work. Burning the house down will get rid of everything fast.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 3, 2022)

I do my best to eliminate excess junk I no longer use when I run across it but have to omit my clothes closet is in need of a big cleansing project. I have to have a really good 'feel good' day for that so it may be a while.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2022)

I’m still a saver, but I try to put a limit on the number of nice little boxes, bottles, tins, etc…

I also save all sorts of bags because I’m too cheap to buy them.

I’m about due for another kitchen and clothing purge.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2022)

Judycat said:


> Too much work. Burning the house down will get rid of everything fast.


Your sense of humor reminds me of Lori Tan Chin who played the hair stylist Iris on the old Roseanne show.

Please, don’t get rid of that!


----------



## Jules (Jan 3, 2022)

#5 - twist ties are reused when I toss the stupid plastic dohickey from the bread.

#47 - the pens are souvenirs from some fancy hotels.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Well I think the list is just common sense..well at least for me. I would never keep broken or chipped things... nor accumulate old magazines or newspapers.. or anything no longer fit for purpose...
> 
> HoweverI do have a lidded storage box in the loft, which contains stuff belonging to my daughter until she left home at 23...I can't bring myself to get rid of it.. Sporting and Educational certificates, medals for sporting activities,  newspaper articles about her achievements , music she wrote.. and played in her band as a teen.. first tooth, first dress, first shoes...  etc, etc.. she tells me to throw it all away because she doesn't want any of it but I just can't do it


You forgot to mention your 1000+ pairs of shoes, Imelda Marcos II.    Just teasing you!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> You forgot to mention your 1000+ pairs of shoes, Imelda Marcos II.    Just teasing you!


yes but they're all in perfect condition... no worn out shoes  there...


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes but they're all in perfect condition... no worn out shoes  there...


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 3, 2022)

Lara said:


> What have you gotten rid of?
> What can you add to the list?


Can't get rid of books! My wife and I read a lot of books -- all e-books. We have bookcases full of books that collect dust and may have been read, but not for years. We could donate them to the library, but then we are stuck with empty book shelves -- not very decorative.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 202078


awww I wish I could still wear heels as high as those now...


----------



## Lara (Jan 3, 2022)

Keep your books @ElCastor . They bring you joy. When getting rid of things, hold it. If it brings you joy keep it. If it doesn't then let go.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> Can't get rid of books! My wife and I read a lot of books -- all e-books. We have bookcases full of books that collect dust and may have been read, but not for years. We could donate them to the library, but then we are stuck with empty book shelves -- not very decorative.


well if you don't read them you should donate them, books are like living creatures they need love, and someone to read them.

You could always put ornaments on your shelves.. or get rid of the shelves altogether and have digital books.. 

I love books.. I  used to have loads but I'm down to 8 Hardbacks.. and the rest are on my kindle...


----------



## Lara (Jan 3, 2022)

I don't know, 
I feel kind of cozy in a room with a few books 
on end tables, shelves, or coffee table,
or maybe fireplace mantle. Not too many
.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 18, 2022)

#1 Rule: Never keep anything that’s broken. Especially a broken mirror. Bad energy, bad vibes, bad juju, bad feng shui.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 18, 2022)

Lara said:


> What have you gotten rid of?
> What can you add to the list?
> 
> 
> ...


Great list!  We all need to clean out items that we never use.  This is great place to start!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 19, 2022)

~I'll start from the beginning, then jump to the end. I use those packaged utensils for when I travel; they come in very handy. 
~I use twist ties often for many different things, so no way do I throw those away...especially the longer ones.
~No way in hell am I getting rid of my leather bags. I like to carry purses to match my outfits and each bag was bought with outfit(s) in mind.
 Just the cost of a good leather bag now is mind boggling, triple or quadruple of what I paid for mine, so I consider them an investment. Plus  now they have those PU leather bags which are not genuine leather. I gave my granddaughter a couple of them that I no longer want because they are too small. She can have the rest after I kick the bucket.
~My art supplies. A couple of years ago, I got back into art...a little, with coloring. I have acrylics here from decades ago in an art box that's  tucked in a spot in my closet, not taking up much room at all. When I decide to paint again, I can't see spending twice as much for new supplies, maybe more. 
~I have so many coats that it doesn't make sense.  But again, I like to wear a certain coat with certain things. I may not wear them all in one season but for sure, they each will get worn.
~One thing about a person who's weight fluctuates...best not to get rid of your larger or smaller clothes. I appreciate that after losing 25 pounds.
I agree with the other 66 things.  I have no choice but to continue purging now because I have to make room for my son and his things.

Lara is that one of your rooms pictured above? I like the green and it's very charming.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)

MMinSoCal said:


> #1 Rule: Never keep anything that’s broken. Especially a broken mirror. Bad energy, bad vibes, bad juju, bad feng shui.


..and to avert the bad energy, it's said that if your mirror is broken you must bury it face down....


----------



## Lara (Feb 19, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Lara is that one of your rooms pictured above? I like the green and it's very charming.



Thank you Diva, yes I took that photo.

I read once, in Victoria magazine (no longer in production and not to be confused with Victoria Secret lol) that everyone should have a cozy corner with an old overstuffed chair and used slippers. I had planned to give the chair away but changed my mind. Well, I never set out old slippers...mine had little sequins and pale peach satin bows on them lol...still have them but I did add some other meaningful things....

Gammie's old clawfoot burl wood end table, Granddaddy's old books and his bookends, a few flowery things of my mother's, my geranium painting I did that appears in my art thread, and 2 similar vases (only one pictured) I love when the light shines through the frosted glass vase  from the window.

I bought the vases at Homegoods and then later saw the same vase in an Art Museum Gift Shop selling for much more than I purchased mine for...but I won't sell them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 19, 2022)

Lara said:


> Thank you Diva, yes I took that photo.
> 
> I read once that everyone should have a cozy corner with an old overstuffed chair and used slippers. I had planned to give the chair away but changed my mind. Well, I never set out old slippers...mine had little sequins and pale peach satin bows on them lol...still have them but I did add some meaningful things....
> 
> ...


Nicely done. I meant to say, I like that lamp too.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)

Lara said:


> I don't know,
> I feel kind of cozy in a room with a few books
> on end tables, shelves, or coffee table,
> or maybe fireplace mantle. Not too many
> .View attachment 202091


Oh could this be more  beautiful..?...I don't think so.....


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 19, 2022)

I read the list…getting boxes to move out


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..and to avert the bad energy, it's said that if your mirror is broken you must bury it face down....


The mirror or the holder of the face in the mirror?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)

Snow74 said:


> The mirror or the holder of the face in the mirror?


The broken mirror !!


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 19, 2022)

Lara said:


> 72 Things You Should Get Rid Of...​What can you add to the list?​


Most of what I own, it would take me days to make the list.... many more than 72 things.

My alligator skull collection, the possibly Civil War cannon ball (might actually be dangerous), my fishing rod collection carried here from Florida that will never get used again... the list goes on and on...

Thanks for the post, makes one think.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 19, 2022)

The best thing I got rid of a very long time ago only several years after we were married after he realized I could not have children so he decided to cheat on me was my Ex- Husband.


----------



## Lara (Feb 19, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Most of what I own, it would take me days to make the list.... many more than 72 things. My alligator skull collection, the possibly Civil War cannon ball (might actually be dangerous), my fishing rod collection carried here from Florida that will never get used again... the list goes on and on...


Oh save the alligator skull collection for sure! And the possibly dangerous Civil War Cannon! If robbers enter your house they'll turn around and never stop running!!


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2022)

The roll-off dumpster I has a few months ago:


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 19, 2022)

debodun said:


> The roll-off dumpster I has a few months ago:


I could probably fill half a dozen...


----------



## Della (Feb 23, 2022)

I'm good at keeping clear of the small clutter like the things on the list, but if it's something that was originally expensive, well it's just harder to let go.  

Yesterday, I was trying to fit some bedding in the armoire where I keep such things and realized about half the space was taken up by a comforter we only used once (way too heavy and hot) and then shelved ten years ago.  It's a heavy, 5"thick, gold and maroon brocade monster that cost over $300.  

This  morning, I tried to fit it in a large garbage bag and it was a real squeeze, but I sent it off to the food pantry/free store and I like to think one of our homeless residents has the most elegant interior to his tent now.


----------



## win231 (Feb 23, 2022)

I need to get rid of a jar of apricot preserves.  It's been in the back of the fridge for several years.  Even the "Use By" date has worn off.
I can't use it anyway because it has a layer of green fuzzy stuff on it.


----------



## MountainRa (Feb 23, 2022)

Good list! Now if I can just get my husband to agree to letting the stuff go.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 23, 2022)

Apropos books: Remember the movie "Auntie Mame"? The mother of the nephew's fiancée had a line that was positively classic. She said "I love books. They're so decorative!"

BTW, I should get rid of all those plastic utensils, napkins, salt/pepper packets that come with fast food? The drawer would be empty!


----------

